# How can you unlock the doors with Key and not have alarm go off?



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Have a problem ..My 88 year old grandma has a new ECO, the problem is she doesnt have the strength to push the unlock button to disarm teh alarm on the remote to unlock the car...Why in the **** is there key door locks on the car if you cant use them? Why does the alarm arm every time you lock the doors even if you dont arm the system with the remote? isint it possible to simply lock the car by simply pressing down the door lock manually or locking the car with the key and then using the key again to unlock it without the alarm going off? HELP!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Supposedly if you lock the doors using the key door lock you'll be able to unlock using the key door lock without the alarm. Though some say it doesn't work. You'll have to try it for yourself. 

Also FYI the reason for the key door lock on the doors is in case your car battery drains (or is unhooked) and you need to open your car you don't have to break a window or rip the door off Hulk style to get in.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't want to sound insenstive but if your Grandma doesn't have the strength to push a button why is she driving? I'd think that turning to steer or putting the car into gear would be even more streneous.


----------



## james e (Oct 10, 2012)

I have to agree Jabbo.She should not be driving.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jabbo said:


> I don't want to sound insenstive but if your Grandma doesn't have the strength to push a button why is she driving? I'd think that turning to steer or putting the car into gear would be even more streneous.


I wouldn't say that...some older people just cant do micro tasks such as pushing buttons on a remote for the TV or car locks or what have you....any tasks involving larger muscle groups work good..its just the fine motor control. Its a doctors place to decide if she can or cant drive. 
It is however the family's place to bring the issue to th doctor if they have any reservations with her driving. 

Lots of older folks here where I live... Newly weds and nearly deads is how the phrase goes...there are a lot that have good driving ability well up in they're 90's, than there are some that should have had they're license pulled at 40....

At least the old folks drive under the speed limit in the right hand lane and dont just pull in the left lane and match speed with the car next to them, or hang there in your blind spot....ever almost run over a lowered Civic in a 4X4 truck....its pretty funny. 

Back to the question;
I would pull the power lock fuse and than just use the key...not sure if this will affect the trunk though. Something to try.

If not go to the dealership and see if they can tune out the power lock feature in the BCM (Body Control Module). That's what controls all the features inside the car, like locks lights etc.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Never met an 85+ year old that should still be driving.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

From the manual:

If there is an attempt to open the
doors, trunk, or hood without first
pressing "unlock" on the transmitter, the
system alarm will be activated. The
exterior lamps will flash and the
horn will sound for about
30 seconds.
To turn off the system alarm
press "unlock" on the RKE transmitter.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Never met an 85+ year old that should still be driving.


What qualifies you to determin that? How many 85+ year olds do you know? Frequent the retirement home making friends and doing surveys of driving ability do you?

I bet when you get old you wont want to stop driving either...
"Sorry sir your 85 years old you cant have a license anymore"...how would that make you feel, especially if there was nothing wrong with you and you drove fine at 84?


Is it ay worse than a 16 year old kid? Bet you wont see a whole lot of 80+ year olds drag racing or doing burnouts and doughnuts. Or asking how to bypass the speed limiter on they're 25 year old POS Cavalier.

Dude wants to know how to bypass the e-lock system...not if his granny can drive anymore...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, how many of you younger guys can lift a 300 pound transformer off a six foot high pole and carry it a hundred feet to a pickup truck. Besides that, our government taught me how to kill with my bare hands. Just saying, quit picking on us older folks, one thing that makes us old is not dying, we know how to survive.

But this is a trivial response, lets view a far more common scenario, that 2032 battery in your remote dies instead of you. You can lock your Cruze with the door key and you will activate the alarm. 

BUT YOU WILL NOT DISABLE THAT ALARM BY USING THAT SAME KEY TO UNLOCK THE DOOR. Can do the same thing by locking the door by pushing down on that door lock, The only way to disable the alarm is by putting the key in the ignition with a dead battery in your remote.

What is lacking is a switch in the door key lock to disable the alarm, but it does have a switch to engage the alarm when using that key to lock the doors. Is this an oversight?

1988 Supra does not have remote entry, but any act of locking the doors engages the alarm, but do need that key in the door lock to disengage it. I do have a spare remote entry kit, was going to install it, but then would have to design extra circuitry to pulse a set of contacts across that disable switch. Ha, one thing about getting old, too much work, and not worth it. So will just use the key to unlock the doors. Rather spend that time with my grandson.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, another thing, if your car battery is dead, will never set off the alarm. Also a flatbed truck can come along and mount your Cruze on it without setting off the alarm. Take it away, strip it and sell all the parts on ebay, except the few parts that have an ID.

These anti-thief devices that are far better to keep you from starting your car will only protect your vehicle from idiots. Will save you about ten bucks a year on your comprehensive coverage, but will cost you hundreds in repair after your warranty expires.

If you want a word of an advice from a guy that has been around the block a couple of times, don't leave anything of value in your car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I stick with my original statement, at a certain age one should not be permitted to drive anymore. Never met a 85+ year old that could get out of the way of a walking turtle let alone have enough reflexes, neck movement & mental awareness to still be driving. 

I have worked with lots of elderly & beyond 80 years old driving skills really start to go. Just because your drive 5mph to go to the store & the doctor does not make you less of a hazard to other drivers & pedestrians. If you can't even press a freaking button to unlock the car I think that's a pretty good indication its about time to hang up your keys. 

Sorry I have enough common sense that once I am older than dirt I will not drive & risk others safety just for my convenience.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still doesn't solve that oversight where using the door lock key does not disable the alarm.

Son called me yesterday, his remote was working fine and just quit. Said to pull the battery and measure the open circuit voltage, was 3.18V, said it was dead, a 2032 battery has to show at least 3.3 volts to be good. He replace the battery, tested it first, now working fine.

Your Cruze battery is the same, can work one day be dead the next. So how will you get into your Cruze without setting off the alarm? No low battery indicator on the remote.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I stick with my original statement, at a certain age one should not be permitted to drive anymore. Never met a 85+ year old that could get out of the way of a walking turtle let alone have enough reflexes, neck movement & mental awareness to still be driving.
> 
> I have worked with lots of elderly & beyond 80 years old driving skills really start to go. Just because your drive 5mph to go to the store & the doctor does not make you less of a hazard to other drivers & pedestrians. If you can't even press a freaking button to unlock the car I think that's a pretty good indication its about time to hang up your keys.
> 
> Sorry I have enough common sense that once I am older than dirt I will not drive & risk others safety just for my convenience.


Here read this...you tell me who shouldn't drive if you want to base it on hazards to others...

[h=4]*Car Crash Statistics Based on Age*[/h] 

*Teens = Highest Risk Group: *For every mile driven, teens between the ages of 16 and 19 are four times as likely to be involved in a car crash
*Teenage Car Fatalities: *5,000 teens in the 16 to 20 age group die each year as a result of a car crash
*Teenage Car Injuries: *400,000 teens in the same age group are injured each year in car accidents
*Disproportionate Population / Fatality Ratio: *Teens make up 10% of the population but represent 12% of car crash fatalities
*Cost: *30% or $26 billion per year in costs are accounted for by drivers under the age of 24
*Driving Habits: *Teenagers are more likely to speed, tailgate and only 10% report wearing seatbelts
*Teen Male Drivers: *Of male drivers ages 15 to 20 killed in car crashes, 38% were speeding and 24% were under the influence of alcohol
*High Risk Age Groups: *People between the ages of 15 and 24 and over 75 are the groups most likely affected by car accidents
*Senior Drivers: *Drivers over the age of 65 are second most likely to die in a car crash
*Safety Disparity: *Despite the fact that older drivers are on average slower, safer drivers, they are more likely to die in a car accident than younger drivers
_Car Crash Statistics Based on Age and Location - Autos.com_
I'm not discounting that as people age they lose they're abilities....but its younger drivers that are more of a risk to others. 

As for not being able to push the unlock button...I know people in they're 40's that have issues with it...its called arthritis. Do they have to stop driving too...cause the bank wouldn't like it too much if they couldn't drive, and hence not go to work...and not pay they're half million dollar mortgage...


----------



## louiseBrooks (Dec 21, 2020)

rcclockman said:


> Have a problem ..My 88 year old grandma has a new ECO, the problem is she doesnt have the strength to push the unlock button to disarm teh alarm on the remote to unlock the car...Why in the **** is there key door locks on the car if you cant use them? Why does the alarm arm every time you lock the doors even if you dont arm the system with the remote? isint it possible to simply lock the car by simply pressing down the door lock manually or locking the car with the key and then using the key again to unlock it without the alarm going off? HELP!


The health and safety of millions of other drivers is at stake. I'm sorry if it's inconvenient for her, but she sounds pretty frail to me and i'm not so sure about her faculties, either. Why do i care ? Because an 85 yr old man with glaucoma and cataracts evidently thought that he had a full right to be on the road; he was wrong. He darted out into traffic and caused a massive t-bone wreck, i had been on my way to work, was fully within my rights, had full right of way. The guy was slow mentally and physically and his vision was bordering on non-existent. My head shattered the windshield, my foot and ankle were completely shattered; to this day, i can hardly use my right foot. Is this fair TO ME ? "best part" ? His wife was his passenger, she was killed in the wreck. So, yeah, no, the old person's feelings don't enter into this. Just somebody saying "but they're very spry for 95" etc.... i don't give a rat's ass. These people are killing people like me and they need to be stopped. FFS, can't even press a button. Jesus, c'mon here. That just screams "incapable."


----------



## louiseBrooks (Dec 21, 2020)

louiseBrooks said:


> The health and safety of millions of other drivers is at stake. I'm sorry if it's inconvenient for her, but she sounds pretty frail to me and i'm not so sure about her faculties, either. Why do i care ? Because an 85 yr old man with glaucoma and cataracts evidently thought that he had a full right to be on the road; he was wrong. He darted out into traffic and caused a massive t-bone wreck, i had been on my way to work, was fully within my rights, had full right of way. The guy was slow mentally and physically and his vision was bordering on non-existent. My head shattered the windshield, my foot and ankle were completely shattered; to this day, i can hardly use my right foot. Is this fair TO ME ? "best part" ? His wife was his passenger, she was killed in the wreck. So, yeah, no, the old person's feelings don't enter into this. Just somebody saying "but they're very spry for 95" etc.... i don't give a rat's ass. These people are killing people like me and they need to be stopped. FFS, can't even press a button. Jesus, c'mon here. That just screams "incapable."


PS it was only the hand of God that prevented me from dying that day. Dropping from 50 mph to nil in less than a second and sailing through a windshield should have broken my neck. It did not, and i am grateful. But i still despise that miserable POS that caused me all this pain and crippling injury. He was dead himself after a short time; probably guilt. I still despise him. He could have called a dial a bus. He could have gotten a ride from a friend. he could have called a cab. Instead, he crippled a young woman and killed his own wife. Good idea for 85 yr olds to be on the roads ?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

louiseBrooks said:


> The health and safety of millions of other drivers is at stake. I'm sorry if it's inconvenient for her, but she sounds pretty frail to me and i'm not so sure about her faculties, either. Why do i care ? Because an 85 yr old man with glaucoma and cataracts evidently thought that he had a full right to be on the road; he was wrong. He darted out into traffic and caused a massive t-bone wreck, i had been on my way to work, was fully within my rights, had full right of way. The guy was slow mentally and physically and his vision was bordering on non-existent. My head shattered the windshield, my foot and ankle were completely shattered; to this day, i can hardly use my right foot. Is this fair TO ME ? "best part" ? His wife was his passenger, she was killed in the wreck. So, yeah, no, the old person's feelings don't enter into this. Just somebody saying "but they're very spry for 95" etc.... i don't give a rat's ass. These people are killing people like me and they need to be stopped. FFS, can't even press a button. Jesus, c'mon here. That just screams "incapable."


that post was made 9 years ago. I don't think he's still active


----------



## louiseBrooks (Dec 21, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> that post was made 9 years ago. I don't think he's still active


there are still a gajillion oldsters out there who need to get the message. It's still a valid point even if dip___ is not around to read it.


----------



## louiseBrooks (Dec 21, 2020)

louiseBrooks said:


> there are still a gajillion oldsters out there who need to get the message. It's still a valid point even if dip___ is not around to read it.


and yes, i tuned in to get info to fix my buick, but morons like this really chap my ass and i had to weigh in.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

louiseBrooks said:


> and yes, i tuned in to get info to fix my buick, but morons like this really chap my ass and i had to weigh in.


So who's the moron though, hard to tell when you quote yourself? Thanks for 'tuning in', 'What's the Frequency Kenneth'?


----------

